# ValhallaDSP - Your thoughts about the reverb?



## Andrajas (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi!
I am looking for a new reverb for my setup but I can't spend to much money on it. I've been looking at Vallhalla Room reverb since its kinda cheap (50 $). I just wonder if you have used it and your thoughts about it? How well does it work with strings, brass, winds etc?


----------



## tokatila (Nov 28, 2014)

Love them both (room & vintage). I have bought a lot of stuff and for me they have had the best price/value ratio. Actually I think he could price them much higher, don't let the price dissuade you to think otherwise.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 28, 2014)

It gives you an outstanding sound for the price. I don't use it any more but it's still a great purchase that I don't regret.

It's definitely up there with the nice plugins for orchestral works. Spaces, b2 and valhalladsp is more than enough to give you everything you need.

Although nowadays I stick to UAD verbs


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 28, 2014)

Can't go wrong with Sean's reverbs, on the contrary, he is known to deliver ridiculous value for money. You won't find anything else in the market coming close to V-Room or Vintage for that price.


----------



## jcs88 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sam Hulick recommended it to me and I just can't get to like it. It's probably me not using it properly/not knowing what I'm doing, but I've had much more luck with Logic's Convolution reverb and some IRs I've got knocking about.


----------



## murrthecat (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi,

it's very good and works very well with orchestral stuff.

It is also very light on the CPU. The parameters let you do many things in terms of defining a space or positioning instruments in the background or more in the foreground. The quality of the tail and the modulation is also very good and you can simulate real ambiences or digital verbs.

I now mostly use QL Spaces when I mixdown, but I used to use only Valhalla instances in my template.
If I may throw some tracks of mine, you can listen to it in use in an orchestral context here:

https://soundcloud.com/alessandroponti/the-saviour

https://soundcloud.com/alessandroponti/ ... -of-four-1

At the time of these tracks, I didn't have any particularly wet library, except percussion, the reverb you hear is a combination of Valhalla's.


----------



## DynamicK (Nov 28, 2014)

tokatila @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Love them both (room & vintage). I have bought a lot of stuff and for me they have had the best price/value ratio. Actually I think he could price them much higher, don't let the price dissuade you to think otherwise.


+1


----------



## Resoded (Nov 28, 2014)

I prefer Aether and B2 soundwise, but considering the quality of the sound, the price and the low CPU-use, Valhalla room is excellent. I keep returning to it. It comes with a bunch of great presets too. I agree, the developer could easily charge twice as much for it and it would still be worth it.


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks guys! Seems like a really good reverb for the money, I didn't doubt its potential because of the price  What if you would just start with one of the reverbs, would you go with Valhalla Room or Valhalla Vintage first?

murrthecat: Thanks for sharing your tracks!


----------



## murrthecat (Nov 28, 2014)

You're welcome.

I'd say Room is the first I would get, because it is more versatile as you can simulate a real ambience. I think of Vintage as more specific, though I don't own it. Yet


----------



## José Herring (Nov 28, 2014)

jcs88 @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Sam Hulick recommended it to me and I just can't get to like it. It's probably me not using it properly/not knowing what I'm doing, but I've had much more luck with Logic's Convolution reverb and some IRs I've got knocking about.



Get Den's presets for it. The lexicon Hall verbs are to die for. Also the plate verbs are really good for dry samples.

All in all, I've used just about every reverb in the past, and my template now just uses Valhalla Room. I've soured on convolution verbs, though if Samplicity every finishes his teledex IR's I'll probably get those.

In the end, the only thing I like better than Valhalla for reverbs are UAD Plate verb, Bricasti, and Lexicon 480 and 960 which all cost considerably more than $50


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you guys for the comments! Think I'm gonna buy Valhalla Room first and go from there !

josejherring: could you tell where to find Den's presets?


----------



## CDNmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

josejherring @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Get Den's presets for it. The lexicon Hall verbs are to die for. Also the plate verbs are really good for dry samples.



Can you please be more specific? Where can you get Den's presets? a google search shows a few forum threads were there are 2 Den's.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 28, 2014)

Great value for the money. Sound great on electronic instruments unlike some of the UA stuff IMHO.

Simon has some nice free banks for Valhalla.
http://www.patchpool.de/fxmix.html


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Nov 28, 2014)

Valhalla room is superb for sound design stuff. Great presets and eminently tweakable too.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 29, 2014)

I was at a Logic client's studio yesterday and he has it. Very nice sounding. If I didn't have my UAD Plate 140 I would get it.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 29, 2014)

CDNmusic @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> josejherring @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Get Den's presets for it. The lexicon Hall verbs are to die for. Also the plate verbs are really good for dry samples.
> ...



on Gearslutz, but this thread is 71 pages... ~o) I'd write a note to Sean when you order it, I am sure he helps you out.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 29, 2014)

Valhalla Room is magical. I also use and love Shimmer and UberMod, and will be picking up Vintage soon.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 29, 2014)

If you can't find the Den presets online, give me a day or two and I can post them for a time.

But Den is also member here, try contacting him directly.


----------



## tmm (Nov 29, 2014)

For the price, it's pretty unbeatable. I used Room for quite a while. I've since shelved it, and instead use mostly a combo of TSAR-1 with some convolution 'verbs.


----------



## amordechai (Nov 30, 2014)

josejherring @ 29.11.2014 said:


> If you can't find the Den presets online, give me a day or two and I can post them for a time.
> 
> But Den is also member here, try contacting him directly.



I would be grateful if you could post what you have! 
Thanks, 
-A.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd be extremely grateful too!


----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi, what about Altiverb 7? Quite pricy but looks great.


----------



## khollister (Nov 30, 2014)

I have all of the Valhalla stuff and think it is great, especially for the price. I use QL Spaces, MIR and Aether a lot more, but al of that is quite a bit more expensive than VRoom. 

If you are looking for reverb under $100, I don't think you are going to find anything as good as the Valhalla products.


----------



## khollister (Nov 30, 2014)

Valérie_D @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Hi, what about Altiverb 7? Quite pricy but looks great.



While Altiverb has a lot a control options, QL Spaces kills it for sound quality and the sense of being a real space IMHO.

I don't think Altiverb is worth the money these days.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 30, 2014)

Here Are Den's presets. I don't know where I got them as I thought they came with VRoom. On Mac put these in Mac HD/library/audio/presets/Valhalla DSP,LLC/ValhallaRoom

Enjoy


----------



## Chris Hurst (Nov 30, 2014)

jtnyc @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Here Are Den's presets. I don't know where I got them as I thought they came with VRoom. On Mac put these in Mac HD/library/audio/presets/Valhalla DSP,LLC/ValhallaRoom
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks very much for that.


----------



## MrVoice (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot jtnyc 

/Nick


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 30, 2014)

Question for the hive mind:

Has anyone tried to re-create the classic orchestral settings from the Bricasti M7 in one of the Valhalla verbs? Boston Hall A and so forth.

I don't have the hardware myself but it seems like it would be an interesting project, and if it turns out Valhalla can get close then that would be pretty remarkable.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Nov 30, 2014)

If I have QL Spaces would it be useful to have VRoom in certain settings? I know that algo and convo verbs are different.


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 30, 2014)

jtnyc: Thank you so much!


----------



## CDNmusic (Nov 30, 2014)

Jtnyc, thanks bud.


----------



## dahnielson (Nov 30, 2014)

Marius Masalar @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Question for the hive mind:
> 
> Has anyone tried to re-create the classic orchestral settings from the Bricasti M7 in one of the Valhalla verbs? Boston Hall A and so forth.
> 
> I don't have the hardware myself but it seems like it would be an interesting project, and if it turns out Valhalla can get close then that would be pretty remarkable.



You could start by using Samplicity's Bricasti M7 Impulse Response Library as a reference point.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah, I was thinking I'd have to do that. I have the impulses but I'd prefer to have a proper algorithmic emulation. Just wanted to see if someone else had tried it first.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 30, 2014)

Andrajas @ Sat Nov 29 said:


> Thank you guys for the comments! Think I'm gonna buy Valhalla Room first and go from there !
> 
> josejherring: could you tell where to find Den's presets?



Get VintageVerb too, its hall presets are the real secret sauce. 8)


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 30, 2014)

tokatila @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Andrajas @ Sat Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys for the comments! Think I'm gonna buy Valhalla Room first and go from there !
> ...



Ye thats my plan!  hehe awesome!


----------



## phil_wc (Nov 30, 2014)

I use Vahalla room all the time. It's a great reverb worth your money.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 1, 2014)

Cheers, if Den has a site and paypal for donation please pass it on.



jtnyc @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Here Are Den's presets. I don't know where I got them as I thought they came with VRoom. On Mac put these in Mac HD/library/audio/presets/Valhalla DSP,LLC/ValhallaRoom
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 2, 2014)

V-Room and VVV are the main reverbs in my template now. I love them without reservation.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 2, 2014)

I do love Vroom and Ubermod (still want to grab Shimmer at some point), but 2cAudios Breeze is really nice as well. I have the demo. It's flexible and seems very transparent. You can get some real depth to the space and it's very smooth. Sounds sweet.

It also on sale at 50% off. At $75 it's a steal.


----------



## Mahlon (Dec 2, 2014)

jtnyc @ Tue Dec 02 said:


> I do love Vroom and Ubermod (still want to grab Shimmer at some point), but 2cAudios Breeze is really nice as well. I have the demo. It's flexible and seems very transparent. You can get some real depth to the space and it's very smooth. Sounds sweet.
> 
> It also on sale at 50% off. At $75 it's a steal.



I don't have Valhalla, but I do second this opinion on Breeze. It's a very versatile. Also, as he said, it's smooth. And Den did some great presets for that one, too.

Mahlon


----------



## Eric George (Dec 2, 2014)

FYI - I downloaded the demo of V Room and Den's presets are already included. They were identical to the ones posted in this thread.


----------



## milesito (Dec 2, 2014)

just bought exponential audio phoenix verb (from the maker of the lexicon reverb)...it's 30% off right now ...i do like valhalla room a lot...trying to replace 2C audio since it uses SO much of my processing power....valhalla is a gem in the cpu utilization for the sound quality.


----------



## Den (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi to all members and non members too.

I received the PM about this thread, and I didn't saw it before.
There is some presets that are not in the factory Den folder, and I'm gonna give you them all. All are free for everyone. o-[][]-o 

Copy and paste into Preset menu in VR.

First special ones:

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b16" presetName="M7 Large Hall" mix="1" predelay="0.041999999433755874634" decay="0.026526525616645812988" HighCut="0.43288591504096984863" earlyLateMix="0.75800001621246337891" lateSize="0.97000002861022949219" lateCross="0.15000000596046447754" lateModRate="0.21414141356945037842" lateModDepth="0.20000000298023223877" RTBassMultiply="0.40000000596046447754" RTXover="0.041414141654968261719" RTHighMultiply="0.055555555969476699829" RTHighXover="0.28926175832748413086" earlySize="0.15875875949859619141" earlyCross="0" earlyModRate="0.15151515603065490723" earlyModDepth="0.050000000745058059692" earlySend="0.33000001311302185059" diffusion="0.80000001192092895508" type="0.9166666865348815918"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b16" presetName="Golden Age Hall" mix="1" predelay="0.041999999433755874634" decay="0.027027027681469917297" HighCut="0.42953020334243774414" earlyLateMix="0.80199998617172241211" lateSize="0.94999998807907104492" lateCross="0.75" lateModRate="0.24646463990211486816" lateModDepth="0.10000000149011611938" RTBassMultiply="0.40000000596046447754" RTXover="0.050505049526691436768" RTHighMultiply="0.055555555969476699829" RTHighXover="0.33959731459617614746" earlySize="0.19449450075626373291" earlyCross="0.10000000149011611938" earlyModRate="0.17373737692832946777" earlyModDepth="0" earlySend="0.52999997138977050781" diffusion="0.92000001668930053711" type="1"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b11" presetName="Den Invisible Hall" mix="1" predelay="0.041999999433755874634" decay="0.02902902849018573761" HighCut="0.40067115426063537598" earlyLateMix="1" lateSize="0.97000002861022949219" lateCross="0.75" lateModRate="0.21414141356945037842" lateModDepth="0.15000000596046447754" RTBassMultiply="0.46666666865348815918" RTXover="0.049494948238134384155" RTHighMultiply="0.055555555969476699829" RTHighXover="0.26979866623878479004" earlySize="0.15875875949859619141" earlyCross="0.029999999329447746277" earlyModRate="0.15151515603065490723" earlyModDepth="0.019999999552965164185" earlySend="0.33000001311302185059" diffusion="0.80000001192092895508" type="0.5833333134651184082"/>


<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b11" presetName="NarcissusLargeHall" mix="1" predelay="0" decay="0.031631629914045333862" HighCut="0.36375838518142700195" earlyLateMix="1" lateSize="1" lateCross="0.30000001192092895508" lateModRate="0.12525252997875213623" lateModDepth="0.15000000596046447754" RTBassMultiply="0.53333336114883422852" RTXover="0.041414141654968261719" RTHighMultiply="0" RTHighXover="0.33087247610092163086" earlySize="0.25905907154083251953" earlyCross="0.050000000745058059692" earlyModRate="0.084848485887050628662" earlyModDepth="0.050000000745058059692" earlySend="1" diffusion="0.64999997615814208984" type="0.75"/>



<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b11" presetName="Dense Hall" mix="1" predelay="0" decay="0.039639640599489212036" HighCut="0.37986576557159423828" earlyLateMix="1" lateSize="0.89999997615814208984" lateCross="0.5" lateModRate="0.12929293513298034668" lateModDepth="0.15000000596046447754" RTBassMultiply="0.6666666865348815918" RTXover="0.050505049526691436768" RTHighMultiply="0.3333333432674407959" RTHighXover="0.29530200362205505371" earlySize="0.19449450075626373291" earlyCross="0.76999998092651367188" earlyModRate="0.17373737692832946777" earlyModDepth="0.21999999880790710449" earlySend="0.52999997138977050781" diffusion="0.92000001668930053711" type="1"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b11" presetName="Den Large Hall" mix="1" predelay="0.041999999433755874634" decay="0.02902902849018573761" HighCut="0.3489933013916015625" earlyLateMix="0.87199997901916503906" lateSize="1" lateCross="0.25" lateModRate="0.17171716690063476562" lateModDepth="0.20000000298023223877" RTBassMultiply="0.40000000596046447754" RTXover="0.055555555969476699829" RTHighMultiply="0" RTHighXover="0.53020131587982177734" earlySize="0.10590590536594390869" earlyCross="0.029999999329447746277" earlyModRate="0.26464647054672241211" earlyModDepth="0.10000000149011611938" earlySend="0.30000001192092895508" diffusion="1" type="0.9166666865348815918"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b11" presetName="Large Near Hall" mix="1" predelay="0" decay="0.018518518656492233276" HighCut="0.36241611838340759277" earlyLateMix="0.80800002813339233398" lateSize="1" lateCross="0.30000001192092895508" lateModRate="0.17777778208255767822" lateModDepth="0.20000000298023223877" RTBassMultiply="0.40000000596046447754" RTXover="0.041414141654968261719" RTHighMultiply="0.055555555969476699829" RTHighXover="0.27382549643516540527" earlySize="0.19829830527305603027" earlyCross="0.029999999329447746277" earlyModRate="0" earlyModDepth="0" earlySend="0" diffusion="0.95999997854232788086" type="0.9166666865348815918"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b11" presetName="Den Concert Hall" mix="1" predelay="0.041999999433755874634" decay="0.030330330133438110352" HighCut="0.31342282891273498535" earlyLateMix="0.86599999666213989258" lateSize="0.94999998807907104492" lateCross="0.34999999403953552246" lateModRate="0.17979797720909118652" lateModDepth="0.15000000596046447754" RTBassMultiply="0.40000000596046447754" RTXover="0.040404040366411209106" RTHighMultiply="0.055555555969476699829" RTHighXover="0.46375837922096252441" earlySize="0.03263263404369354248" earlyCross="0" earlyModRate="0.24040403962135314941" earlyModDepth="0.11999999731779098511" earlySend="0.60000002384185791016" diffusion="1" type="0.9166666865348815918"/>


<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b11" presetName="Small Dense Room" mix="1" predelay="0" decay="0.0030030030757188796997" HighCut="0.33624160289764404297" earlyLateMix="0.80199998617172241211" lateSize="0.15000000596046447754" lateCross="0.80000001192092895508" lateModRate="0.21010100841522216797" lateModDepth="0.050000000745058059692" RTBassMultiply="0.46666666865348815918" RTXover="0.053535353392362594604" RTHighMultiply="0.22222222387790679932" RTHighXover="0.2013422846794128418" earlySize="0.0014014013577252626419" earlyCross="0.5" earlyModRate="0.18585859239101409912" earlyModDepth="0.039999999105930328369" earlySend="0.69999998807907104492" diffusion="0.64999997615814208984" type="1"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b16" presetName="Dense Theatre" mix="1" predelay="0.070000000298023223877" decay="0.018918918445706367493" HighCut="0.25838926434516906738" earlyLateMix="0.70499998331069946289" lateSize="1" lateCross="0.25" lateModRate="0.16363635659217834473" lateModDepth="0.14000000059604644775" RTBassMultiply="0.60000002384185791016" RTXover="0.03737373650074005127" RTHighMultiply="0.044444445520639419556" RTHighXover="0.2248322218656539917" earlySize="0.15915915369987487793" earlyCross="0.029999999329447746277" earlyModRate="0.16565656661987304688" earlyModDepth="0.039999999105930328369" earlySend="0.17000000178813934326" diffusion="0.76999998092651367188" type="1"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b16" presetName="Large Dense Room" mix="1" predelay="0.041999999433755874634" decay="0.0085085080936551094055" HighCut="0.25369128584861755371" earlyLateMix="0.60399997234344482422" lateSize="0.72000002861022949219" lateCross="0.20000000298023223877" lateModRate="0.16161616146564483643" lateModDepth="0.14000000059604644775" RTBassMultiply="0.60000002384185791016" RTXover="0.03737373650074005127" RTHighMultiply="0" RTHighXover="0.32953020930290222168" earlySize="0.030730729922652244568" earlyCross="0.029999999329447746277" earlyModRate="0.18585859239101409912" earlyModDepth="0" earlySend="0.20000000298023223877" diffusion="0.95999997854232788086" type="1"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b16" presetName="Large Q Room" mix="1" predelay="0" decay="0.012312312610447406769" HighCut="0.27181208133697509766" earlyLateMix="0.90799999237060546875" lateSize="1" lateCross="0.20000000298023223877" lateModRate="0.17373737692832946777" lateModDepth="0.12999999523162841797" RTBassMultiply="0.60000002384185791016" RTXover="0.041414141654968261719" RTHighMultiply="0.033333335071802139282" RTHighXover="0.17651006579399108887" earlySize="0.25035035610198974609" earlyCross="0.019999999552965164185" earlyModRate="0.16565656661987304688" earlyModDepth="0.070000000298023223877" earlySend="0.30000001192092895508" diffusion="0.69999998807907104492" type="1"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b16" presetName="Live Dense Space" mix="1" predelay="0.029999999329447746277" decay="0.021921921521425247192" HighCut="0.28590604662895202637" earlyLateMix="0.64499998092651367188" lateSize="1" lateCross="0.20000000298023223877" lateModRate="0.17777778208255767822" lateModDepth="0.12999999523162841797" RTBassMultiply="0.3333333432674407959" RTXover="0.045454546809196472168" RTHighMultiply="0" RTHighXover="0.26442953944206237793" earlySize="0.27647647261619567871" earlyCross="0.050000000745058059692" earlyModRate="0.058585859835147857666" earlyModDepth="0.17000000178813934326" earlySend="0" diffusion="0.69999998807907104492" type="1"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b16" presetName="Med Dense Room" mix="1" predelay="0.0086000002920627593994" decay="0.0085085080936551094055" HighCut="0.24429529905319213867" earlyLateMix="0.52999997138977050781" lateSize="0.75" lateCross="0.43999999761581420898" lateModRate="0.21010100841522216797" lateModDepth="0.079999998211860656738" RTBassMultiply="0.60000002384185791016" RTXover="0.045454546809196472168" RTHighMultiply="0.45555555820465087891" RTHighXover="0.22550335526466369629" earlySize="0.14464464783668518066" earlyCross="0" earlyModRate="0.18585859239101409912" earlyModDepth="0.050000000745058059692" earlySend="0.40000000596046447754" diffusion="1" type="1"/>

<ValhallaRoom pluginVersion="1.1.1b16" presetName="N Dense Hall" mix="1" predelay="0.039999999105930328369" decay="0.02302302233874797821" HighCut="0.42953020334243774414" earlyLateMix="1" lateSize="0.89999997615814208984" lateCross="1" lateModRate="0.12929293513298034668" lateModDepth="0.15000000596046447754" RTBassMultiply="0.80000001192092895508" RTXover="0.050505049526691436768" RTHighMultiply="0.22222222387790679932" RTHighXover="0.29530200362205505371" earlySize="0.19449450075626373291" earlyCross="0.76999998092651367188" earlyModRate="0.17373737692832946777" earlyModDepth="0.21999999880790710449" earlySend="0.52999997138977050781" diffusion="0.92000001668930053711" type="1"/>

You will need the latest beta for some of these new presets and you can grab it here if you are registered user:
Included are all AU VST etc.
http://www.valhalladsp.com/aax-request-form


Cheers
Happy Holidays

Den


----------



## Den (Dec 3, 2014)

Mahlon @ Tue Dec 02 said:


> jtnyc @ Tue Dec 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I do love Vroom and Ubermod (still want to grab Shimmer at some point), but 2cAudios Breeze is really nice as well. I have the demo. It's flexible and seems very transparent. You can get some real depth to the space and it's very smooth. Sounds sweet.
> ...



Thanks
If someone needs there are 15 free presets for demonstration for download from here:
Just press the link to download:
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... s_Demo.zip


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 3, 2014)

Cheers Den!


----------



## amordechai (Dec 3, 2014)

Den @ 3.12.2014 said:


> Hi to all members and non members too.
> 
> I received the PM about this thread, and I didn't saw it before.
> There is some presets that are not in the factory Den folder, and I'm gonna give you them all. All are free for everyone. o-[][]-o



=o Thank you!


----------



## kclements (Dec 3, 2014)

Den @ Wed Dec 03 said:


> Hi to all members and non members too.
> 
> I received the PM about this thread, and I didn't saw it before.
> There is some presets that are not in the factory Den folder, and I'm gonna give you them all. All are free for everyone.



Thanks Den! I love your other presets and use them often.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Raindog (Dec 5, 2014)

Can anyone comment on the Lexicon LXP bundle for a comparison. I just bought a (2nd hand) license for 50 GBP but judged just by the demo files supplied by Lexicon. How do the Valhalla and the Lexicon compare soundwise?
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Vin (Dec 5, 2014)

Valhalla verbs are more comparable to Lexicon PCM than LXP regarding quality. Fantastic reverbs, price doesn't matter at all in this case.


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 5, 2014)

Raindog @ Fri Dec 05 said:


> Can anyone comment on the Lexicon LXP bundle for a comparison. I just bought a (2nd hand) license for 50 GBP but judged just by the demo files supplied by Lexicon. How do the Valhalla and the Lexicon compare soundwise?
> Best regards
> Raindog



http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... t=#3801359

BTW, thanks for the presets Den!


----------



## Raindog (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies and the link. Very interesting comments. It seems though, that my ears are just not good enough for this type of fine judgements. I often just can´t hear this "fine sparkling in the upper frequency spectrum" or this "grainy sound in the lower mid frequency spectrum" some people describe when they are talking about EQs or reverbs. I tried Valhalla and I was surprised not to instantly fall in love after all the praise it got here. I did an A/B comparison with the Lexicon LXP plugins and I must say that I really like the sound of the Lexicons (maybe I´m influenced by the Lexicon logo) much better. It seems that reverbs are a very subjective topic but I realised the same thing when it comes to tasting espresso (which is my second hobby).
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Vin (Dec 8, 2014)

Some interesting reverb blind tests here, here and here.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks again Den!

How comes your presets are... hmmm... excellence is just the first name I would say.

Seriously, your presets are first class!

I am curious, what hardware reverbs do you call your own?

Best
G


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 8, 2014)

Recently picked up the Valhalla Room, and BOOM- I'm using too much verb on everything!  

Seriously love it. Great sound, low load, smooth deep tails.


----------



## Raindog (Dec 8, 2014)

Vin @ 8th December 2014 said:


> Some interesting reverb blind tests here, here and here.



Thanks for providing those interesting tests. Still sometimes difficult for me to hear but at least in the final blind test I would have voted for the Valhalla room myself, followed b the (much more expensive) Relab LX480 Full. Interetingely I could´nt hear a lot of difference between the 2 different Lexicons (PCM or LXP). Maybe it´s just my ears.
Raindog


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 8, 2014)

I always kid Sean if he priced it at $99 he would sell more of it! lol

Do not sleep on Vintage Verb either, no coincidence that my PCM-70's are no longer needed. Fits like a glove on electronic instruments.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 8, 2014)

A bit late to the conversation, but have to say Valhalla Room made all other reverbs obsolete for me. I especially love the spacious spaces like Taj Mahal, for the type of music I do, it's a perfect plugin. Quick to dial in, an clean. I don't hear artifacts in the sound, which is what I was looking for. TrueVerb was nice, but for some reason I keep coming back to Valhalla.

Just being an echo on the awesomeness of this reverb... 

Regards,

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 8, 2014)

Question for Den: is there an upgrade for VR? Do you have a link to it?

And are those presets you posted above compatible for VR (Win 7 64)?

Thanks!

Andre


----------



## Raindog (Dec 9, 2014)

After trying the Valhalla demos again and comparing them A/B with the Lexicon (which I still like a lot) I bought Valhalla Room. Just couldn´t resist. I especially like the small rooms and ambiences being not the cathedral reverb type myself.
Thanks for all the encouraging comments. I learned something abou reverbs.
Best
raindog


----------

